#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  > Popular Games Review >  >  Dragon Ball FighterZ

## Assassin

After the success of the Xenoverse series, it's time to launch a new classic 2D DRAGON BALL fighting game for this generation console. DRAGON BALL FighterZ was born from what is the hallmark of the DRAGON BALL series: spectacular endless fights with its powerful fighters. In collaboration with Arc System Works, DRAGON BALL FighterZ maximizes high-quality animated graphics and offers a combat game that is easy to master but difficult to master for audiences around the world.

----------

